# Verona - Inter. 27 agosto ore 20:45. Tv e Streaming



## Tifo'o (25 Agosto 2021)

L'Inter dopo un ottimo inizia alla prima rifilando un 4-0 al Genoa, ripartirà da Verona che ha perso in casa alla prima col Sassuolo.

Il match visibile su DAZN alle ore 20.45


----------



## admin (26 Agosto 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'Inter dopo un ottimo inizia alla prima rifilando un 4-0 al Genoa, ripartirà da Verona che ha perso in casa alla prima col Sassuolo.
> 
> Il match visibile su DAZN alle ore 20.45



Daje Verona


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Agosto 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'Inter dopo un ottimo inizia alla prima rifilando un 4-0 al Genoa, ripartirà da Verona che ha perso in casa alla prima col Sassuolo.
> 
> Il match visibile su DAZN alle ore 20.45


Il Verona di per sè è una squadra ostica, ma Di Francesco è famoso per prendere delle belle imbarcate con l'Inde


----------



## Kayl (27 Agosto 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Il Verona di per sè è una squadra ostica, ma Di Francesco è famoso per prendere delle belle imbarcate con l'Inde


Il Verona è ostico se gioca difensivamente, Di Francesco col suo gioco prenderà un'imbarcata mostruosa.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Agosto 2021)

Con Di Francesco il Verona andrà in B.


----------



## kYMERA (27 Agosto 2021)

Vittoria facile Inter


----------



## Raryof (27 Agosto 2021)

Ho Pandur e Laureato al fanta titolari, vediamo se riesco ad influire su questo risultato.


----------



## King of the North (27 Agosto 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'Inter dopo un ottimo inizia alla prima rifilando un 4-0 al Genoa, ripartirà da Verona che ha perso in casa alla prima col Sassuolo.
> 
> Il match visibile su DAZN alle ore 20.45


Secondo me finirà in pareggio


----------



## Freddy Manson (27 Agosto 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'Inter dopo un ottimo inizia alla prima rifilando un 4-0 al Genoa, ripartirà da Verona che ha perso in casa alla prima col Sassuolo.
> 
> Il match visibile su DAZN alle ore 20.45


Mi gioco il 5 a 0 dei falliti


----------



## Jino (27 Agosto 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Il Verona di per sè è una squadra ostica, ma Di Francesco è famoso per prendere delle belle imbarcate con l'Inde


Era ostica. Di Francesco e la parola ostico non ci possono stare assieme. Quando ci giochi contro devi solo sperare non sia in giornata ispirata la sua squadra, allora ti può dare noie....altrimenti perde senza se e senza ma contro squadre più forti.


----------



## Baba (27 Agosto 2021)

Vamoossssss


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Agosto 2021)

vai insistete con la costruzione dal basso bravi!


----------



## Milo (27 Agosto 2021)

non la sto vedendo, merita il Verona?


----------



## Giofa (27 Agosto 2021)

Un portiere capace coi piedi è ormai fondamentale. Chala sembra tornato il solito, sperem


----------



## rossonero71 (27 Agosto 2021)

Meravigliosa questa partenza dal basso,meeerrrraaaaavvvviiiiigggllli8ooosssa


----------



## rossonero71 (27 Agosto 2021)

Milo ha scritto:


> non la sto vedendo, merita il Verona?


L'Inter si eFatto autogol


----------



## Buciadignho (27 Agosto 2021)

Mamma mia quel Barak, giocare da sponda su di lui é improponibile...


----------



## Buciadignho (27 Agosto 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Meravigliosa questa partenza dal basso,meeerrrraaaaavvvviiiiigggllli8ooosssa


Vero, vedi che piave anche a me?


----------



## Giofa (27 Agosto 2021)

Comunque è incredibile come sembri che Chalanoglu giochi sempre su qualche zolla sballata, o lo stop o il passaggio sono sempre sporchi. E a me Hakan piace(va) sia chiaro


----------



## Kayl (27 Agosto 2021)

la differenza nel non avere Hakimi e avere Darmian è che la fascia avversaria si sente meno incline a starsene dietro per paura della sua velocità, e infatti il Verona ne approfitta. Detto ciò non penso che questa partita sarà un problema nel secondo tempo per l'Inter proprio per l'attitudine di DiFra a non saper tenere il risultato, ma è importante sul lungo che l'Inter mostri i suoi punti deboli adesso, incoraggerà le altre ad essere più decise.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (27 Agosto 2021)

Possono anche vincere nel secondo tempo ma questi primi 45 minuti dimostrano quanto faceva schifo il Genoa


----------



## rossonero71 (27 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> vai insistete con la costruzione dal basso bravi!


Gli sparerei a questi allenatori.

Inzaghi fino a 2 anni fa la costruzione dal basso non la faceva,gli devono aver spiegato quelle famose statistiche.


----------



## enigmistic02 (27 Agosto 2021)

Ho guardato la seconda parte del primo tempo. Verona in controllo, nonostante il possesso palla superiore dell'Inter.


----------



## Kayl (27 Agosto 2021)

Ora farà entrare Dumfries e Correa per Darmian e Lautaro, probabilmente anche Sensi per Calhanoglu. Con Dzeko in versione matrix c'è bisogno di velocità.


----------



## Hellscream (27 Agosto 2021)

Tanto ora ne fanno altri 4


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Agosto 2021)

Calhanoglu è tornato sui suoi standard da schifo?


----------



## Le Grand Milan (27 Agosto 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Meravigliosa questa partenza dal basso,meeerrrraaaaavvvviiiiigggllli8ooosssa


Aiuto!!


----------



## Prealpi (27 Agosto 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Calhanoglu è tornato sui suoi standard da schifo?


Assolutamente, per ora è proprio lui


----------



## Le Grand Milan (27 Agosto 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Calhanoglu è tornato sui suoi standard da schifo?


It's the same old song come cantavano i grandi Four Tops!


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Agosto 2021)

Finita


----------



## Swaitak (27 Agosto 2021)

sto disgraziato


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Agosto 2021)

Sti polli ha rischiato il 2 gol fotocopia


----------



## diavolo (27 Agosto 2021)

Laureato da secondo giallo per simulazione.


----------



## 7vinte (27 Agosto 2021)

Che scemo questo che rischia il rigore


----------



## Goro (27 Agosto 2021)

Hongla caprone, già ha favorito il pareggio ora rischia il rigore


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Agosto 2021)

Il nuovo var è uno schifo cmq. Questo era rigore, non lo avessero dato a noi rovesciavo la tv


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Agosto 2021)

limone ha spiegato anche ai suoi nuovi come si fa il var a chiamata.
laureato che si tocca la testa, manco sfiorata. che vergogna.


----------



## folletto (27 Agosto 2021)

Il Verona davanti è lo zero assoluto


----------



## kipstar (27 Agosto 2021)

devo dire che il verona....a parte il gol regalato dall'inter....ha fatto molto poco.....se non niente.....
più intento a rompere che a costruire.....


----------



## Buciadignho (27 Agosto 2021)

Oh, ma Hakan? Mr. 6M che esce cosi?


----------



## __king george__ (27 Agosto 2021)

Lautaro ogni volta che lo toccano e cade sembra che sia in fin di vita


----------



## King of the North (27 Agosto 2021)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Il nuovo var è uno schifo cmq. Questo era rigore, non lo avessero dato a noi rovesciavo la tv


Non era rigore nemmeno lontanamente


----------



## King of the North (27 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> limone ha spiegato anche ai suoi nuovi come si fa il var a chiamata.
> laureato che si tocca la testa, manco sfiorata. che vergogna.


Ha battuto la testa sul terreno cadendo


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Agosto 2021)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Il nuovo var è uno schifo cmq. Questo era rigore, non lo avessero dato a noi rovesciavo la tv


ma l'ha appena toccato sul piede e si teneva la testa dai.....


----------



## Hellscream (27 Agosto 2021)

Sta entrando Correa che ora ovviamente segnerà.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Agosto 2021)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Ha battuto la testa sul terreno cadendo


c'ho fatto caso ma mi è parso di no.


----------



## kipstar (27 Agosto 2021)

la vedo dura che il verona possa spazzare via per 25 minuti .... da qui alla fine....


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Agosto 2021)

bo senza lo scimmione, e si sapeva, non sanno cosa fare... fan fatica a creare ed esser pericolosi.
poi magari la mettono di testa o su mischione, ma per ora non ne creano nemmeno...


----------



## kipstar (27 Agosto 2021)

ecco


----------



## ilPresidente (27 Agosto 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Sta entrando Correa che ora ovviamente segnerà.



mai chiamare queste cose


----------



## 7vinte (27 Agosto 2021)

Taaac


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Agosto 2021)

e che culooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
detto fatto 1o tiro


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (27 Agosto 2021)

Boh come si fa a prendere contropiede a 7 minuti dalla fine


----------



## Swaitak (27 Agosto 2021)

nemmeno il tempo il tucucoso


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Agosto 2021)

ma l'ha mai fatto questo un gol di testa?
sta roba la faceva bierhoff e basta dai....

vittoria stra immeritata.


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Agosto 2021)

Darmian 30 metri di campo libero... correa marcato a 5 metri... facile così


----------



## Andris (27 Agosto 2021)

portiere ridicolo, si vede che non è più quello precedente.
anche se pure il difensore sbaglia


----------



## meteoras1982 (27 Agosto 2021)

Chalanoglu niente di chè stasera.


----------



## SoloMVB (27 Agosto 2021)

E come al solito la ***** torna in faccia a quelli che sfottono e ridono per gli acquisti degli altri.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (27 Agosto 2021)

Quel morto di sonno di Kalinic manco per il finale è buono?


----------



## Kayl (27 Agosto 2021)

l’avevo detto io, di Francesco non sa tenere un risultato.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Agosto 2021)

mai na gioia sto di francesco


----------



## folletto (27 Agosto 2021)

Non vincere contro questo Verona sarebbe un’impresa


----------



## Hellscream (27 Agosto 2021)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> mai chiamare queste cose


Ma che chiamare, ormai sono fin troppo prevedibili ste cose


----------



## Goro (27 Agosto 2021)

Loro fanno entrare Correa e Vidal, gli altri Lasagna e Tameze… trova le differenze


----------



## ilPresidente (27 Agosto 2021)

Ciapanoglu oggi non ha spezzato le reni al Verona. Strano. 
bene la prima, malino la seconda.
Ora che la scena la prenderà Correa, chissà se Sensi riuscirà a spedirlo in panca


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Agosto 2021)

BELLO L'ARBITRAGGIO


----------



## ilPresidente (27 Agosto 2021)

Dzeko - un palo. Proprio uguale a Lukaku

peccato De Francesco stia sabotando il lavoro di Juric 

ragazzi.. ma veramente pensate che la sfinter sia forte??


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Agosto 2021)

mani!!!!!!!!!


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Agosto 2021)

Kayl ha scritto:


> l’avevo detto io, di Francesco non sa tenere un risultato.


la sconfitta la sa tenere alla grande


----------



## kipstar (27 Agosto 2021)

ecco


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Agosto 2021)

E figuriamoci se non faceva il fenomeno questo


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Agosto 2021)

questo era quello che non segnava mai è!!

va be han finito gli esordi, adesso sono finiti.


----------



## diavolo (27 Agosto 2021)

Ovviamente Correa con loro vincerà la Scarpa d'oro.


----------



## ilPresidente (27 Agosto 2021)

Ottimo! Meglio correa bruci l’entusiasmo dell’esordio con doppietta a Verona 
Voglio attendere 10 partite


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Agosto 2021)

di perdesco una sentenza. 

ovviamente con noi l'hellas sputerà sangue.


----------



## ilPresidente (27 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> questo era quello che non segnava mai è!!
> 
> va be han finito gli esordi, adesso sono finiti.


Scommettiamo il
Numero di reti a fine anno?


----------



## ilPresidente (27 Agosto 2021)

Dzeko + Correa < Lukaku

altrimenti Nocerino > Zidane 



non scherziamo. 
di testa il difensore stacca a 2mt 
Al 90’ gira, mette un disco, infila le pantofole, intorno nessuno, calcia da solo… 
Giudichiamo un campionato


----------



## rossonero71 (27 Agosto 2021)

Il virile turco come ha giocato?


----------



## ILMAGO (27 Agosto 2021)

L'avevo detto in tempi non sospetti: Correa è fortissimo. 
Non capisco perchè fosse sottovalutato cosi qui nel forum.

A 30 milioni è regalato quasi se paragonato ai 110 di grealish o 90 di sancho.


----------



## Buciadignho (27 Agosto 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Il virile turco come ha giocato?


Come al solito, oggi ha dovuto correre oltre a tirare, e si é visto infatti


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Agosto 2021)

Correa 2 gol all’anno fino a ieri oggi ne fa 2


----------



## Buciadignho (27 Agosto 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> L'avevo detto in tempi non sospetti: Correa è fortissimo.
> Non capisco perchè fosse sottovalutato cosi qui nel forum.
> 
> A 30 milioni è regalato quasi se paragonato ai 110 di grealish o 90 di sancho.


Correa bel giocatore, non so a chi tu ti riferisca. Oltre tutto ha la peculiarità di farci sempre gol...


----------



## ilPresidente (27 Agosto 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Il virile turco come ha giocato?


Male


----------



## JackSheva7 (27 Agosto 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Il virile turco come ha giocato?


Come se avesse la nostra maglia addosso


----------



## ilPresidente (27 Agosto 2021)

Correa é il PRIMO gol in Italia di testa 
Calciare senza difensori .. segnava anche Blisset 
Allenatore del Verona = Di Francesco = primo esonero 

poi sicuramente é un buon giocatore ma per me / per me / non é un campione,
Figuriamoci un fenomeno


----------



## enigmistic02 (27 Agosto 2021)

Quanto lo avrei voluto io al MIlan, Correa. Lo dissi, avevamo inseguito il Correa scarso.


----------



## folletto (27 Agosto 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> L'avevo detto in tempi non sospetti: Correa è fortissimo.
> Non capisco perchè fosse sottovalutato cosi qui nel forum.
> 
> A 30 milioni è regalato quasi se paragonato ai 110 di grealish o 90 di sancho.


Sì, molto forte, se trovasse continuità sarebbe davvero tanta roba


----------



## Kayl (27 Agosto 2021)

Correa non è continuo, passato l'entusiasmo iniziale si riassesterà ai soliti livelli, come Calhanoglu. Dopo l'esordio dicevano elogi mirabolanti per Dzeko e Calha facendosi i gigarasponi, oggi tra i peggiori in campo. Correa ha fatto due gol a una squadra da bassa classifica prima su contropiede e poi contro il nulla, farlo giocare dall'inizio con gli avversari che lo marcano stretto è tutt'altra cosa.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Agosto 2021)

Domanda : ma Dzeko alla Roma giocava in questo modo ?
Orca boia,tutte le palle sono sue.


----------



## SoloMVB (27 Agosto 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> L'avevo detto in tempi non sospetti: Correa è fortissimo.
> Non capisco perchè fosse sottovalutato cosi qui nel forum.
> 
> A 30 milioni è regalato quasi se paragonato ai 110 di grealish o 90 di sancho.


O ai 30 di Leao.


----------



## rossonerosud (27 Agosto 2021)

Noi prendiamo a 35 milioni Leao ma alcuni qui hanno il coraggio di sbeffeggiare i 30 milioni per Correa, che è un grande giocatore. Ma per favore


----------



## Simo98 (27 Agosto 2021)

Goro ha scritto:


> Loro fanno entrare Correa e Vidal, gli altri Lasagna e Tameze… trova le differenze


Noi Krunic e Leao


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Agosto 2021)

questo risultato nasconderà i veri problemi dell'inter. Benissimo così. I nati dopo non sono più la corazzata dell'anno scorso, non solo perché mancano lukaku e soprattutto hakimi (assenza pesantissima nel gioco dei nerazzurri), ma per il modo di giocare. Oggi il verona, senza praticamente attaccanti di ruolo, poteva fare tranquillamente 3 gol minimo, non perché la difesa dell'inter sia scarsi ma per il modo di difendere di tutta la squadra, non possono reggere per tutto il campionato con 4 giocatori offensivi che coprono poco.


----------



## SoloMVB (27 Agosto 2021)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Quanto lo avrei voluto io al MIlan, Correa. Lo dissi, avevamo inseguito il Correa scarso.


Il Correa dell'Atletico è stato uno dei migliori giocatori della scorsa Liga,non è affatto scarso e anzi,porta a spasso tutta la nostra trequarti attuale da sinistra a destra,anche se non è che ci voglia poi molto.


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Noi prendiamo a 35 milioni Leao ma alcuni qui hanno il coraggio di sbeffeggiare i 30 milioni per Correa, che è un grande giocatore. Ma per favore


Correa è un gran bel giocatore, mi sarebbe piaciuto vederlo al Milan, ma ciò non toglie che si tratta di un giocatore altamente discontinuo, che fa pochi gol per essere un attaccante. Attenzione a lanciare fuochi d'artificio, siamo ancora all'inizio, l'enfasi nasconde molte cose. Vedremo sul lungo periodo, già oggi Dzeko tornato sugli standard della roma, così come il turco. Tempo al tempo. Ad oggi, nonostante la vittoria, l'inter è nettamente più debole dell'anno scorso.


----------



## rossonerosud (27 Agosto 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Correa è un gran bel giocatore, mi sarebbe piaciuto vederlo al Milan, ma ciò non toglie che si tratta di un giocatore altamente discontinuo, che fa pochi gol per essere un attaccante. Attenzione a lanciare fuochi d'artificio, siamo ancora all'inizio, l'enfasi nasconde molte cose. Vedremo sul lungo periodo, già oggi Dzeko tornato sugli standard della roma, così come il turco. Tempo al tempo. Ad oggi, nonostante la vittoria, l'inter è nettamente più debole dell'anno scorso.


Secondo me Dzeko ha fatto un'ottima partita. L'unico capace di gestire il pallone lì avanti e far salire la squadra quando il Verona faceva un pressing infernale.


----------



## folletto (27 Agosto 2021)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Quanto lo avrei voluto io al MIlan, Correa. Lo dissi, avevamo inseguito il Correa scarso.


Io li vorrei tutti e due


----------



## rossonero71 (27 Agosto 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> O ai 30 di Leao.


Ssstttttt non dirlo forte ......


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Secondo me Dzeko ha fatto un'ottima partita. L'unico capace di gestire il pallone lì avanti e far salire la squadra quando il Verona faceva un pressing infernale.


infatti non ho detto che ha fatto male, ma che è tornato sugli standard della roma, ovvero ottimo giocatore per far salire la squadra, ma che non può giocare ad alta intensità, come faceva lukaku e come ha fatto la prima partita di campionato. Questo lo paghi in zona gol, non a caso oggi il più pericoloso è stato Martinez.


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Agosto 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> O ai 30 di Leao.


però ragazzi, io sono il primo che ho criticato la scelta di spendere tanti soldi per Leao, ma dobbiamo essere anche onesti intellettualmente, Leao è stato pagato 24 mln ed era comunque un 20enne di talento.


----------



## rossonerosud (27 Agosto 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> infatti non ho detto che ha fatto male, ma che è tornato sugli standard della roma, ovvero ottimo giocatore per far salire la squadra, ma che non può giocare ad alta intensità, come faceva lukaku e come ha fatto la prima partita di campionato. Questo lo paghi in zona gol, non a caso oggi il più pericoloso è stato Martinez.


Verò, però l'Inter di quest'anno, pur avendo meno potenza di fuoco lì avanti, ha più varietà di soluzioni.


----------



## SoloMVB (27 Agosto 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Ssstttttt non dirlo forte ......


Ormai il giudizio dei professoroni mi scivola via.


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Verò, però l'Inter di quest'anno, pur avendo meno potenza di fuoco lì avanti, ha più varietà di soluzioni.


senza dubbio, ma poi servono i gol per vincere, e se Lautaro non farà almeno 20 gol quest'anno, la vedo dura rivincere lo scudetto, anzi, per me sul lungo periodo perderanno tanti punti, soprattutto fuoricasa e contro squadre rognose, dove lukaku e hakimi facevano tutta la differenza di questo mondo. Vediamo, ovviamente sono solo supposizioni al momento, però oggi l'inter alla prima partita un pò meno facile, non mi ha affatto impressionato, anzi.


----------



## SoloMVB (27 Agosto 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> però ragazzi, io sono il primo che ho criticato la scelta di spendere tanti soldi per Leao, ma dobbiamo essere anche onesti intellettualmente, Leao è stato pagato 24 mln ed era comunque un 20enne di talento.


Leao non lo conosceva neanche sua madre,dai,poi io devo arrivare a 40 anni e vedere per la prima volta in vita mia un ipotetico talento,attaccante,che non sa calciare in porta,poi ognuno esprime il proprio giudizio com'è giusto che sìa.


----------



## rossonerosud (27 Agosto 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> senza dubbio, ma poi servono i gol per vincere, e se Lautaro non farà almeno 20 gol quest'anno, la vedo dura rivincere lo scudetto, anzi, per me sul lungo periodo perderanno tanti punti, soprattutto fuoricasa e contro squadre rognose, dove lukaku e hakimi facevano tutta la differenza di questo mondo. Vediamo, ovviamente sono solo supposizioni al momento, però oggi l'inter alla prima partita un pò meno facile, non mi ha affatto impressionato, anzi.


A me invece ha impressionato tantissimo, perchè queste partite di inizio campionato, quando sei ancora imballato mentre le piccole corrono a mille, di solito le perdi o al massimo le pareggi. È storia di tutti i campionati da quando esiste la seria A. Averla vinta, contro un Verona che faceva un pressing infernale, è tanta roba.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Agosto 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Il virile turco come ha giocato?


5.5 - 6


----------



## rossonero71 (27 Agosto 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ormai il giudizio dei professoroni mi scivola via.


Si gli stessi che...." Maldini è un predestinato",oppure: Romagnoli vale 3 Tomori, Romagnoli vale 3 Tomori capisci,meglio lasciar perdere.


----------



## Zenos (27 Agosto 2021)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Noi Krunic e Leao


Leao è titolare. Noi krunic e Pellegri.


----------



## ilPresidente (27 Agosto 2021)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Noi Krunic e Leao



oppure Giroud e Florenzi 
Campione del modo e d’Europa 

loro culonoglu e brozovic e noi 
Bennacer - miglior giocatore africano - e Kessie 

loro usano Darmian titolare e noi Hernandez 

 

ma l’erba del vicino é quella più buona


----------



## ilPresidente (27 Agosto 2021)

Mi assento.
Ancora un po’ e ho PAURA di leggere un 
Foz*a Inda


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Agosto 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Leao non lo conosceva neanche sua madre,dai,poi io devo arrivare a 40 anni e vedere per la prima volta in vita mia un ipotetico talento,attaccante,che non sa calciare in porta,poi ognuno esprime il proprio giudizio com'è giusto che sìa.


tu puoi non conoscerlo, ma non parlare in generale. Per quanto riguarda il talento, ce l'ha, possiamo parlarne per ore, ma se per te non ce l'ha inutile continuare.


----------



## ILMAGO (27 Agosto 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Correa è un gran bel giocatore, mi sarebbe piaciuto vederlo al Milan, ma ciò non toglie che si tratta di un giocatore altamente discontinuo, che fa pochi gol per essere un attaccante. Attenzione a lanciare fuochi d'artificio, siamo ancora all'inizio, l'enfasi nasconde molte cose. Vedremo sul lungo periodo, già oggi Dzeko tornato sugli standard della roma, così come il turco. Tempo al tempo. Ad oggi, nonostante la vittoria, l'inter è nettamente più debole dell'anno scorso.


io sta cosa che correa farà pochi goal non la capisco... secondo me a fine stagione passa i 20 stagionali facilmente.

Ragazzi, questo giocava nella lazio, dove a parte milinkovic savic, era una rosa livello sassuolo (anzi forse peggio), grazie che faceva pochi goal! ... chi gli faceva assist? Immobile? Leiva? Solo milinkovic o luis alberto glieli potevano fare, il resto zero, o scartava 5 uomini per segnare oppure era dura fare goal alla lazio nelle giornate in cui i due cc erano non in condizioni ottimali.

La lazio lo ha regalato troppo troppo facilmente, secondo me ne pagherà le conseguenze quest'anno.

Lo hanno tutti sottovalutato, è fortissimo Correa. L'anno scorso li ha trascinati agli ottavi di champions, quasi da solo!
Quest'anno gioca con Barella, skriniar, de vrj, lautaro... mica con immobile, leiva, acerbi, patric!


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> A me invece ha impressionato tantissimo, perchè queste partite di inizio campionato, quando sei ancora imballato mentre le piccole corrono a mille, di solito le perdi o al massimo le pareggi. È storia di tutti i campionati da quando esiste la seria A. Averla vinta, contro un Verona che faceva un pressing infernale, è tanta roba.


Verona nel secondo tempo è scomparso, perché scoppio altro che pressing infernale. Fino a quando hanno tenuto fisicamente, l'inter era sotto di un gol e questa è cronaca. Poi oh, se perdevano contro un attacco composto da Zaccagni, Cancellieri e Barak (un centrocampista messo come falso nueve) dovevano seriamente nascondersi. E nonostante questo, il verona nel primo tempo poteva fare 3 gol.


----------



## Buciadignho (27 Agosto 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Si gli stessi che...." Maldini è un predestinato",oppure:* Romagnoli vale 3 Tomori, Romagnoli vale 3 Tomori* capisci,meglio lasciar perdere.


Al di là della valutazione personale errata che ci puo' stare, figurati se qui dentro nessuno si é mai sbagliato. Ne leggo una al giorno, ed io ne dico almeno due 

Vorrei sapere quanti qui dentro avessero visto giocare Tomori, o anche solo chi lo conoscesse, no perché io ricordo tutt'altre discussioni qui.

PS: Appena c'é l'hanno accostato fui contentissimo, conoscendolo ed avendo seguito un po' il percorso sapevo che giocatore era, altro che Romagnoli o Simakan.


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Agosto 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> io sta cosa che correa farà pochi goal non la capisco... secondo me a fine stagione passa i 20 stagionali facilmente.
> 
> Ragazzi, questo giocava nella lazio, dove a parte milinkovic savic, era una rosa livello sassuolo (anzi forse peggio), grazie che faceva pochi goal! ... chi gli faceva assist? Immobile? Leiva? Solo milinkovic o luis alberto glieli potevano fare, il resto zero, o scartava 5 uomini per segnare oppure era dura fare goal alla lazio nelle giornate in cui i due cc erano non in condizioni ottimali.
> 
> ...


ma dove ho scritto che farà pochi gol??? ma almeno cerchiamo di leggere bene per cortesia. Ho detto che fino AD OGGI è stato incostante come rendimento e ha fatto pochi gol per essere un attaccante. Calma, siamo ad Agosto ancora ragazzi, vi vedo troppo frenetici nelle lodi all'inter, anche perché vorrei ricordare i piagnistei per la prima di campionato del turco, e oggi tornato su suoi standard. CALMI.


----------



## rossonerosud (27 Agosto 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Verona nel secondo tempo è scomparso, perché scoppio altro che pressing infernale. Fino a quando hanno tenuto fisicamente, l'inter era sotto di un gol e questa è cronaca. Poi oh, se perdevano contro un attacco composto da Zaccagni, Cancellieri e Barak (un centrocampista messo come falso nueve) dovevano seriamente nascondersi. E nonostante questo, il verona nel primo tempo poteva fare 3 gol.


E certo, è scoppiato perchè il primo tempo lo ha fatto a mille. L'Inter, da squadra consapevole di sè, li ha fatti sfogare e poi li ha puniti. Ero sicuro vincessero.


----------



## Kayl (27 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Al di là della valutazione personale errata che ci puo' stare, figurati se qui dentro nessuno si é mai sbagliato. Ne leggo una al giorno, ed io ne dico almeno due
> 
> Vorrei sapere quanti qui dentro avessero visto giocare Tomori, o anche solo chi lo conoscesse, no perché io ricordo tutt'altre discussioni qui.


anche a me pare di ricordare che tutti fossero concordi del fatto che fosse più forte di romagnoli per un semplice motivo: non era romagnoli.


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> E certo, è scoppiato perchè il primo tempo lo ha fatto a mille. L'Inter, da squadra consapevole di sè, li ha fatti sfogare e poi li ha puniti. Ero sicuro vincessero.


l'inter nel primo tempo poteva tranquillamente perdere 3 a 0. Altro che vincere facile. Però ok, abbiamo visto evidentemente 2 partite diverse, ci sta. Vedremo sul lungo periodo.


----------



## Kayl (27 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> E certo, è scoppiato perchè il primo tempo lo ha fatto a mille. L'Inter, da squadra consapevole di sè, li ha fatti sfogare e poi li ha puniti. Ero sicuro vincessero.


hanno perso con due contropiedi negli ultimi 10 minuti, il verona dell'anno scorso sarebbero rimasti 11 al limite dell'area tutto il secondo tempo e il contropiede te lo sogni.


----------



## rossonero71 (27 Agosto 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> tu puoi non conoscerlo, ma non parlare in generale. Per quanto riguarda il talento, ce l'ha, possiamo parlarne per ore, ma se per te non ce l'ha inutile continuare.


Ha velocità che è diverso di avere talento.


----------



## Buciadignho (27 Agosto 2021)

Kayl ha scritto:


> anche a me pare di ricordare che tutti fossero concordi del fatto che fosse più forte di romagnoli per un semplice motivo: non era romagnoli.


Ah sicuramente, gli si preferiva Kalulu e Gabbia qui dentro. Non l'avevo mai sentita questa di Tomori, giuro. Saro' stato poco attento...


----------



## rossonerosud (27 Agosto 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> l'inter nel primo tempo poteva tranquillamente perdere 3 a 0. Altro che vincere facile. Però ok, abbiamo visto evidentemente 2 partite diverse, ci sta. Vedremo sul lungo periodo.


Come no, 3 a 0 con Zero tiri in porta. Il gol se lo sono fatti loro. Senza contare che al primo tempo l'Inter ha avuto una clamorosa occasione con Lautaro di andare suul'1 a 0


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Agosto 2021)

Correa a me è sempre piaciuto ma pensavo di essere influenzato dal fatto che puntualmente azzeccava le partite contro di noi.

Comunque è stato un acquisto intelligente perché giocatore che Inzaghi conosce bene. Questi sono i bonus che danno gli allenatori.

Comunque cerchiamo di battere il Cagliari e tenere il passo, poi arriveranno le partite difficili


----------



## rossonero71 (27 Agosto 2021)

Kayl ha scritto:


> hanno perso con due contropiedi negli ultimi 10 minuti, il verona dell'anno scorso sarebbero rimasti 11 al limite dell'area tutto il secondo tempo e il contropiede te lo sogni.


Di Francesco,Montella,Gianpaolo tutti un comune denominatore.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Agosto 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> questo risultato nasconderà i veri problemi dell'inter. Benissimo così. I nati dopo non sono più la corazzata dell'anno scorso, non solo perché mancano lukaku e soprattutto hakimi (assenza pesantissima nel gioco dei nerazzurri), ma per il modo di giocare. Oggi il verona, senza praticamente attaccanti di ruolo, poteva fare tranquillamente 3 gol minimo, non perché la difesa dell'inter sia scarsi ma per il modo di difendere di tutta la squadra, non possono reggere per tutto il campionato con 4 giocatori offensivi che coprono poco.


infatti, bene cosi.


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Come no, 3 a 0 con Zero tiri in porta. Il gol se lo sono fatti loro. Senza contare che al primo tempo l'Inter ha avuto una clamorosa occasione con Lautaro di andare suul'1 a 0


come ho scritto all'inizio, questo risultato nasconderà i problemi dell'inter, non a caso la tua risposta.  bene così dai.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Al di là della valutazione personale errata che ci puo' stare, figurati se qui dentro nessuno si é mai sbagliato. Ne leggo una al giorno, ed io ne dico almeno due
> 
> Vorrei sapere quanti qui dentro avessero visto giocare Tomori, o anche solo chi lo conoscesse, no perché io ricordo tutt'altre discussioni qui.
> 
> PS: Appena c'é l'hanno accostato fui contentissimo, conoscendolo ed avendo seguito un po' il percorso sapevo che giocatore era, altro che Romagnoli o Simakan.


romagnoli vale 3 tomori è una frase di aprile. tanto per chiarire.
chiuso ot


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Agosto 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> questo risultato nasconderà i veri problemi dell'inter. Benissimo così. I nati dopo non sono più la corazzata dell'anno scorso, non solo perché mancano lukaku e soprattutto hakimi (assenza pesantissima nel gioco dei nerazzurri), ma per il modo di giocare. Oggi il verona, senza praticamente attaccanti di ruolo, poteva fare tranquillamente 3 gol minimo, non perché la difesa dell'inter sia scarsi ma per il modo di difendere di tutta la squadra, non possono reggere per tutto il campionato con 4 giocatori offensivi che coprono poco.


l'inter meritava il pareggio, è stata fortunata, ma il verona ha fatto 1 tiro in 90 minuti. regalato dall'inter.
questo risultato gli da solo 2 punti in più, non nasconde niente. i problemi li hanno come tutti, di certo non sono forti come lo scorso anno.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Agosto 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> come ho scritto all'inizio, questo risultato nasconderà i problemi dell'inter, non a caso la tua risposta.  bene così dai.


I cugini talvolta sono cechi ed hanno un mondo tutto loro…


----------



## Zenos (28 Agosto 2021)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> oppure Giroud e Florenzi
> Campione del modo e d’Europa
> 
> loro culonoglu e brozovic e noi
> ...


Ah beh anche Zaccardo era campione del mondo per dire...
Lautaro,Dzeko,Correa, Chalanoglu,Perisic tutta gente che porterà almeno 10 gol e hanno intenzione di prendere un altro centravanti.

Noi speriamo che Giroud sia in giornata di grazia perché gli altri non segnano neanche con le mani.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Agosto 2021)

E niente.... Di Fra ormai si è bruciato. Ne azzecca più mezza.
Se riesce nell'impresa di rovinare anche il verona è da oscar.

Ho seguito attentamente l'inter : sulle uscite sulla punta e sulle verticalizzazioni immediate con la partenza di lukaku hanno perso tantissimo.
Dzeko è forte ma 'costringerà' l'inter a giocare, cosa che lo scorso anno aveva imparato a non-fare.
Tecnicamente la rosa però è forte e hanno valide alternative.
Ho visto una inter con meno mordente e concentrazione dello scorso anno ma con più idee calcistiche, sprazzi del calcio di inzaghino che abbiamo visto a roma.
Non mi stupirei se dentro questo spartito calassero le prestazioni dei barella e si impennassero quelle dei vidal.

Sarà un'inter più qualitativa ma meno intensa e cattiva, vedremo se sarà ugualmente vincente.

Aggiornamento dazn : ieri ho visto la partita senza problemi.


----------



## bmb (28 Agosto 2021)

Sensazione mia: hanno già sparato diverse cartucce e non ne hanno infinite. Dagli assist di Darmian ai gol della turca e Correa, tutta gente che non ha mai avuto numeri infiniti in carriera, a meno che non gli vada di culo anche quest'anno e riescano addirittura a sopperire a due grandi cessioni, ma non credo proprio. E' statisticamente impossibile che continui ad andargli tutto bene dopo la stagione perfetta dello scorso anno. E quest'anno arriverà anche qualche fisiologico infortunio.


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Agosto 2021)

Ma di cosa stiamo parlando? Sono i campioni d'Italia in carica, era prevedibile che avrebbero avuto un calo per la partenza di Conte e Lukaku ma che comunque sarebbero stati competitivi lo stesso. Come ho già detto l'altra volta, alla fine la loro difesa è praticamente la stessa. Hanno il secondo migliore giocatore in rosa della scorsa stagione (Barella). Marotta poi è stato furbo ed è andato a prendere un allenatore che gioca più o meno allo stesso modo di Gonde con la difesa a 3 in questo modo quasi tutti i giocatori erano già preparati. 

Si giocheranno lo scudetto con la Juve.


----------



## King of the North (28 Agosto 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> L'avevo detto in tempi non sospetti: Correa è fortissimo.
> Non capisco perchè fosse sottovalutato cosi qui nel forum.
> 
> A 30 milioni è regalato quasi se paragonato ai 110 di grealish o 90 di sancho.


Questo è pur sempre il forum dove Mertens era un cesso a pedali e Dolberg la nuova stella del firmamento.
O per parlare dei giorni d’oggi……Berardi un aborto spontaneo e *Kvaratskhelia *un fenomeno


----------



## numero 3 (28 Agosto 2021)

In ogni Dzeko è un ex giocatore. 
Un credo vada in doppia cifra.


----------



## Jino (28 Agosto 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma di cosa stiamo parlando? Sono i campioni d'Italia in carica, era prevedibile che avrebbero avuto un calo per la partenza di Conte e Lukaku ma che comunque sarebbero stati competitivi lo stesso. Come ho già detto l'altra volta, alla fine la loro difesa è praticamente la stessa. Hanno il secondo migliore giocatore in rosa della scorsa stagione (Barella). Marotta poi è stato furbo ed è andato a prendere un allenatore che gioca più o meno allo stesso modo di Gonde con la difesa a 3 in questo modo quasi tutti i giocatori erano già preparati.
> 
> Si giocheranno lo scudetto con la Juve.



Bravo, l'intelligenza del loro dirigente è stata proprio quella, di dare continuità al sistema di gioco in modo che il nuovo tecnico trovasse già le basi su cui lavorare. Inzaghi è entrato in punta di piedi e sta guidando la macchina di Conte, se inserirà giusto qualche sua idea senza avere la supponenza di poter fare meglio di Conte rivoluzionando quest'anno la macchina correrà quasi da sola, e bene.


----------



## Jino (28 Agosto 2021)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> In ogni Dzeko è un ex giocatore.
> Un credo vada in doppia cifra.


Ha perso chiaramente spunto. Ma per movimenti all'interno dell'area, per dominanza fisica, per capacità di giocare in maniera pulita palloni per i compagni farà ancora la differenza. Giocasse in Inghilterra dove c'è più atleticità sarebbe si letteralmente finito.


----------

